# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling: Hoe vaak gebruik je de telefoon/tablet om deze website te bezoeken?

## Leontien

Kom jij vaak op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum met de telefoon/tablet?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## meneereddie

Zéér vaak!

Op mijn werk, thuis, in de tuin, bij een ander, etc, etc.... Als ik door omstandigheden met het openbaar vervoer moet, dan ook...

Steeds meer en meer op mijn telefoon.

(binnenkort op de tablet)

Groetjes,

----------

